# new to rving



## ljmaki (Oct 2, 2002)

Hello Everyone,  I have always wanted to travel the states via RV. I am planning on taking a two week trip down the East Coast next summer with my daughter and friends.  I am planning to rent an RV and use this as a test run for my cross country trip.  I have just started to research for all the information I need.  I have no idea where to start. I have checked out a few RV's and think a Class C would be a good starting point.  Does anyone have tips or web sites that would help get me started on the right track.  I don't want to get in over my head. Thanks


----------



## rv wizard (Oct 2, 2002)

new to rving

Welcome ljmaki,
One thing is for sure after your vacation you will have the bug to do a lot more Rving! A couple other websites to check out are www.iRV2.com; www.motorhomemagazine.com. Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## fjohn56 (Oct 2, 2002)

new to rving

Hi!    Welcome to the wonderful world of Rving!!  :laugh:  Another site to look at would be www.RvAmerica.com  Good luck, and hope that you enjoy the lifestyle, no matter WHAT you're traveling in(or on)!  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 2, 2002)

new to rving

And don't forget www.rvusa.com!!  I think a class c would be a great choice  if it's just your daughter and a couple of friends.  You will find that you will meet a lot more people and enjoy the chats when rving.  Very few people in motels will socialize and take the time to talk and share.  Only problem I see is only two weeks to make the trip.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## BarneyS (Oct 31, 2002)

new to rving

Hi ljmaki,
Here is a good website that has links to just about every RV connected site there is.
http://walden.mvp.net/~vdrex/links.htm
Hope this helps you out and good luck on your trip.
Barney


----------



## lookn-ahead (Oct 31, 2002)

new to rving

Welcome!!  Just stay off I-95 from Boston to DC.  That is a rough section even for a veteran. Sure would hate to see it spoil your first RV experience.  You might try the coastal road through SC to Brunswick, Ga.  (through Myrtle Beach and Savannah)
Just relax, take your time and enjoy it.


----------



## ljmaki (Nov 28, 2002)

new to rving

Thanks for all the advice. I am actually going to attend several RV shows before I go. I am looking at taking a conversion van or a class C. I am going to test drive a few before I decide to be on the safe side.  I planned taking two weeks, but now I am trying to take a little more time.   :laugh:


----------



## hertig (Nov 28, 2002)

new to rving

The class C will give you a lot more room and will be more enjoyable while camping.  A class B (van camper) will likely be be easier (and cheaper) to drive, can park in a standard parking space and will go more places, but may be somewhat cramped when camping.  A 'conversion van' is not a RV at all.  It is a light van with fancy seats and windows, carpeted interior and a seat which folds down to a small bed.  No refrigerator, no cooking capability, no water, no climate control other than the in dash heater/AC, no toilet, little or no storage.  Even 1 week in one of these may not be particularly pleasant, and besides, would not provide any serious insight into a RV lifestyle.


----------

